# Official RMR - Chicago vs Memphis (ESPN2 @ 9pm)



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Anyone else gonna watch the game tonight? 

We're playing a 2-2 Memphis squad that is coming off a nice win last night against the Jazz. 

Their should be several interesting matchups with Gooden on either Chandler or Curry. He had another nice game last night even though he wasn't matched up anyone that will make a roster this year in Ruben Garces and Derek Hood.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh yeah...

Also coming up at 1pm on ESPN is 4-0 Phoenix against 3-0 Denver. I think that should be a good matchup.

I'm gonna watch it and I'll post anything I find interesting in here for you all.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*phoenix-denver*

I'm looking forward to seeing Denver play, I might make them my favorite team in the west. They have a lot in common with the Bulls, should be fun to watch their growth. I'm intrigued by the Stoudamire-Hilario matchup. Also looking forward to watching Skita (Sp?) for the first time.

Oh yeah, glad to see you back over here Retro. This board is getting better every day. I think all of my favorite posters from the other board are posting here. This has become a great site.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

of course I'm gonna watch the Bulls VS Grizzlies tonight


----------



## illiniguy (Jul 24, 2002)

It'll be great to see some of the new guys working together for the first time. Hopefully my sofball game gets rained out so I can see the first half.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*den-phoe*

I hope you guys don't mind me making comments in this thread about the Denver-Suns game. Did you guys see Stoudamire slam on Hilario? Ouch, welcome to the NBA Nene. This Anderson has been very impressive. Skita, Nene, and Stoudamire are all bigger than I thought they would be.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, Stoudamire is a beast. I also really like Casey Jacobsen. Don't be surprised if he makes the All-Rookie team this year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

im watching the game now and of course will watch the bulls tonight


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Jacobsen*



> Originally posted by *RetroDreams *
> Man, Stoudamire is a beast. I also really like Casey Jacobsen. Don't be surprised if he makes the All-Rookie team this year.


Some people were saying Casey Jacobsen really had a good workout with the Bulls. He was one of the guys Krause coveted in the second round, supposedly. He reminds me of a young Dan Majerle (although early in his career Majerle was a good defensive player).


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

shame on any so-called bulls fan for missing tonights game!!


i just put on the Pheonix/Denver game... it's looking a little sloppy. but that's summer league for you...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Memphis has two Illinois guys on their roster to look out for. Rico Hill from Illinois State and, of course, Robert Archibald. 

And of course we will all be watching. I'll be watching w/ my 4 month old neice, Payton. Her dad is a Lakers fan. I gotta get her right!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, Amare does look like a young Kemp out there. 

Kenny Satterfield doesn't get enough credit. When he was in there, he had command of the floor and soon as he went out, Denver got sloppy.

I think he has really matured since his days at Cinci.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Denver's playing some fierce D for summer league. I can see why we had so many turnovers.


----------



## º(\/)‡§†Ä !ßñº (Jul 25, 2002)

Amare's may contribute right away, his defense is solid already!..plus he's a rebounder, he's gonna be ok for his career..it's up to him not to mess his future up....


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *º(\/)‡§†Ä !ßñº *
> Amare's may contribute right away, his defense is solid already!..plus he's a rebounder, he's gonna be ok for his career..it's up to him not to mess his future up....


yeah, makes you wonder why he went to so many different high schools?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Interesting comments by the announcers about Curry and Chandler being "much improved". I wonder if they're talking about from last yrs summer league to this year or from the end of the regular season to this year. I would think they are saying they have improved greatly over last years summer league.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Amare just made a nice block and ran the floor for a nice dunk. He has the tools to be really good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *dkg1 *
> Interesting comments by the announcers about Curry and Chandler being "much improved". I wonder if they're talking about from last yrs summer league to this year or from the end of the regular season to this year. I would think they are saying they have improved greatly over last years summer league.


yes i heard that.


----------



## º(\/)‡§†Ä !ßñº (Jul 25, 2002)

By the way..anybody just see that!? Stoudamire blocking the dunk then running the floor to catch an alley oop?? That's the type of **** i'm talkin about!, he's gonna do things immediately for the Suns, for the fact that he plays defense, hustles and rebounds...I'm very impressed...Everybody ready for Tyson to exlplode tonight? lol


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Lizzy *
> Memphis has two Illinois guys on their roster to look out for. Rico Hill from Illinois State and, of course, Robert Archibald.
> 
> And of course we will all be watching. I'll be watching w/ my 4 month old neice, Payton. Her dad is a Lakers fan. I gotta get her right!


Fo shizzy, my Lizzy... gotta start out the Bulls fans young! Its hard enough being a Bull fan in LALA. (my parents moved there, so I get my share of grief when I'm out there too)

Per the game tonight, this Thursday night will be spent in the comforts of my apartment. The weekend starts tomorrow.

Chicago v. Memphis (awww yeaaahhhh!!!)

Added bonus, my dawg Archibald will probably get some major minutes for Memphis. But what's up w/ his hair? I hope he cuts the shag and soon.. he's looking like an XL Scottish poodle that can rebound. Hahaha....

Fearless prediction, Bulls 72 and Memphis 68

Payce,
VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK!!!*

oh, yeah, thats 8PM central, right? I will be in my favorite spot in the living room watching this....YEAH BABY!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

i believe it's 9 CT bama


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Gotta stay up late!!!*



> Originally posted by *HAWK23 *
> i believe it's 9 CT bama


But will sacrifice some sleep to see these young BULLS!!! gotta get up at 4AM!!!:sour:


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Thats what VCRs are for.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Where's the D?*

Terrible defense so far. A 3 on 0 breakaway for the Grizz? Are you kidding me? Too many breakdowns in the paint too. Other than the blocked shot, Eddy has shown no energy on defense. He didn't even try to challenge 2 shots right over him.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Where's the D?*



> Originally posted by *dkg1 *
> Terrible defense so far. A 3 on 0 breakaway for the Grizz? Are you kidding me? Too many breakdowns in the paint too. Other than the blocked shot, Eddy has shown no energy on defense. He didn't even try to challenge 2 shots right over him.


No energy? He had a nice block. It hasn't been perfect, but he has been active.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Well, I guess we disagree. I acknowledged his blocked shot, but he can challenge many more. He seems to lack explosiveness going up for rebounds too, i can see why his rebound average is so low.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

we down 10 guys. lets rally our bulls!!! Lets go bulls!!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bags in for 30 seconds and has a travel and 2 fouls. yikes. Baxter looks good so far. The offense has no flow, easy to see why our guards have had so many turnovers.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wow, a lot of ticky-tac calls. They really slow down the game. Anyways, Baxter looks good. Tyson doesn't really get the ball on offense, so I see why his average is low. Jamal is playing ok, but he hasn't really done much. Not a very inspiring first half so far.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I guess the league wants the younger players to get used to things being called tight? It certainly takes the flow out of the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

got to like the way chandler and curry run the floor. Jay can hit the three. Baxter very agressive on offense. Hes a keeper. A lot of fouls called on the bulls. Curry is much slimmer than last year.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

rose is so important during the season . . . he gets tyson and eddy the ball. Wow, imagine that.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> got to like the way chandler and curry run the floor. Jay can hit the three. Baxter very agressive on offense. Hes a keeper. A lot of fouls called on the bulls. Curry is much slimmer than last year.


I like the way Eddy is running to the offensive end. An example of him not carrying over the same effort is just what happened at the end of the half. Eddy turned his back on the ball on the break and House went right over him for an easy two. I guess defensive awareness is going to come with experience.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Yo, the refs gotta swallow the whistle a bit.. man, makes for a pretty slow game. Funny though, guess they need practice too. That female ref (no bueno), ugh.

Some thoughts thus far:
Jay Williams looks comfortable, showing nice outside touch (as we should expect).

Baxter may only be 6'7", but he's got long arms and is aggressive in the post, he's a keeper

Curry lost some weight and is running the floor well

Chandler shut down Gooden in first half

We need to sign a veteran center, and soon. Dalibar is not gonna cut it

Payce...
VD


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

OK, I've been very negative so far. I really like the defense by Mason and Hassell. Eddy and Tyson are running the floor, especially on offense. Lonnie Baxter continues to impress. JWill's Jumpshot seems to be coming on. I want to see more Crawford in the second half.


----------



## º(\/)‡§†Ä !ßñº (Jul 25, 2002)

Jay Williams is very VERY comfortable out there on the court...We haven't seen half of the talent he has, he's gonna do very well for the Bulls man..


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Is anyone else tired of ESPN cramming the NBDL and WNBA down our throats during this game? Geez, I know they like to market their products, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm very glad ESPN broadcast this game. Otherwise, I would have worried about Tyson and Eddy all summer.

I'm not worried at all anymore, and I can completely see how they've struggled a bit in the boxscores. Both are light years ahead of where they were this time last summer.

Several other observations--the officiating in these games is more ragged than the quality of play. It's that bad combination of ticky-tac on the outside and no blood, no foul on the inside. 

I can appreciate the NBA wanting to use these games as a promotional device, but I have literally no desire to see Rory Sparrow flap his gums while the game is in progress. 

If nothing else, Jay Williams is going to be a devastating pick-and-roll player. And I agree with the Bulls' coaches--he is much, much quicker than I thought he'd be. 

This is the last year of Dalibor's deal, yes?

I think Lonny Baxter should peruse the Tribune real estate listings this Sunday.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *dkg1 *
> Is anyone else tired of ESPN cramming the NBDL and WNBA down our throats during this game? Geez, I know they like to market their products, but this is ridiculous.


LOL. I totally agree.

I'm sick of seeing WNBA and NBDL personalities (unless Dickey Simpkins gets an interview of course), but they gotta fill the time w/ somebody.


----------



## play hard (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm just as excited about this team as the next guy but you guys sound way too positive on this game. They look like there wandering out there. Lost!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ScottMay *
> 
> I think Lonny Baxter should peruse the Tribune real estate listings this Sunday.


Maybe he can buy Marcus Fizer's place when the Fizz gets shipped?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I only THOUGHT I wanted to see this game!! LOL*



> Originally posted by *play hard *
> I'm just as excited about this team as the next guy but you guys sound way too positive on this game. They look like there wandering out there. Lost!


Lost, good description....turnovers in the paint....not a LOT of outside shooting...too cramped up in the paint-spacing bad. BUT WHAT DO WE REALLY EXPECT? LOL like i said before...we have a couple teenagers and a couple guys 22 or so, playing against college grads and europian players.....this is to be expected....at least by me... Not much to be happy about, or impressed with other than Baxter....what a monster...!!!! I still say.."is it too late to get bags a ticket next to TARLAC back to europe?" This guys shows ME NOTHING!!! LOL GO BULLS~~~


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I hate when they have Nancy Leiberman talking. She is so dull with her monotone voice. Get her off tv.

What the hell Bagaric!? He's averaging a flagrant a game! Do not like that... just giving the opponent extra points.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Glad to see jamaal hit a three. Finally. Williams missed one he should of had. Rolled in and out. 

Bargaric our new thug? :grinning:


----------



## º(\/)‡§†Ä !ßñº (Jul 25, 2002)

What da FFFF is Bagaric doin!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm convinced that Dalibor must go now. I tried to give him a chance, but he just looks horrible. Doesn't know where to be on the floor, looks lost and wants no part of a rebound or a shot. 

--

Lots of positives... named Curry, Chandler, Crawford and Williams. They are goin gto be exciting. Hassell and Baxter are going to be awesome off our bench.

As for JWills turnovers, I'm chalking them up to his speed. Man, he shook himself on one of his crossovers. We also try to make the impossible pass... that goes for all of our guards.


----------



## º(\/)‡§†Ä !ßñº (Jul 25, 2002)

Just shaking my head at this game..


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

As for Memphis, I really like Smush Parker (I don't see why noone didn't take a chance on him) and Trybanski, when he gets some weight on those bones, he is going to be good. Great find by Jerry West.

I'm really, really disappointed by Gooden. I'll take Chandler over him anyday. I know he is in foul trouble, but still, he just looked bashful out there and is way too weak, even weaker than Chandler.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RetroDreams *
> I'm convinced that Dalibor must go now. I tried to give him a chance, but he just looks horrible. Doesn't know where to be on the floor, looks lost and wants no part of a rebound or a shot.
> 
> --
> ...


Agreed. I was defending Dali. Not anymore. He looks awful. I also like what i see in mason. Has range. Plays hard!


----------



## º(\/)‡§†Ä !ßñº (Jul 25, 2002)

Two words...

No Chemistry


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice steal by Mason. Dove to the floor!

I really like what i am seeing in Baxter. He has some nice moves around the basket.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Yea, I really like Baxter. He's got nice post up moves, and is a great rebounder. Reminds me of Michael Ruffin, but with an O game.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Making major judgements from what is nothing more than a glorified scrimmage (and I could go a lot more in detail but I do want to watch) doesn't make much sense at all and reflects poorly on the basketball judgement of those doing it.)
Sorry guys, that is the truth. A lot of these guys will never wear an NBA jersey and many that do will be at the end of the bench. Saying Bagaric must go based on a glorified scrimmage does not cut it. This game will never count in the standings, many have only played with each other for about a week and change. Get real!
This is only about letting these guys play with each other some and getting a little familiar before training camp, let alone exhibition games and then the season, not to mention how young they are and how those that stay will keep getting better for several years.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Songcycle *
> Making major judgements from what is nothing more than a glorified scrimmage (and I could go a lot more in detail but I do want to watch) doesn't make much sense at all and reflects poorly on the basketball judgement of those doing it.)
> Sorry guys, that is the truth. A lot of these guys will never wear an NBA jersey and many that do will be at the end of the bench. Saying Bagaric must go based on a glorified scrimmage does not cut it. This game will never count in the standings, many have only played with each other for about a week and change. Get real!
> This is only about letting these guys play with each other some and getting a little familiar before training camp, let alone exhibition games and then the season, not to mention how young they are and how those that stay will keep getting better for several years.


I completely disagree.

How are you making this basis? If someone is not going to put any desire or effort into something as simple as a "glorified scrimmage," then why would they do when the intensity is magnified and there are much better players involved?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Dali's flagrant foul was terrible. What was he thinking? The guy looks totally lost. Hell, his first 30 seconds into the game resulted in a travel and 2 fouls. Terrible.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

a few things...

Chandler had a good offensive 1st qtr

Curry HE GRABBED A LOT OF REBOUNDS... I want to see the stats on how many rebs he pulled down.. had to be double digits or ATLEAST 8

Baxter-PLAYED DAMN GOOD, good hustle, tip in, rebounds, muscle

Williams-crappy 1st half good 2nd half

Mason-good defense, shut down Smush for a while, that good steal, good awareness to baxter

Dalibor- eh bad game

hassell- missed some 3's he would normally hit

norm richardson- had a few nice baskets... a 3


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

matters or not... it was still a game a basketball... a rag-tag game, but a game.


i saw virtually non-existent Defense through pretty much the whole game. Crawford was scared to death of getting picked and tried to dance around them the whole night -- every time he did, his man was still wide open for a jumper

and there was NO ONE covering the perimeter -- how did Memphis get so many open 3pt shots!? in the first half it was just insane -- i think they shot 80% from 3pt land in the first half.

for me, the only real bright spot was Lonny Baxter. he hustled, rebounded, scored... and was just about the only thing holding the Bulls together.

Curry, Crawford, and Williams weren't terrible or anything, but did not stand out like Baxter did


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RetroDreams *
> 
> 
> I completely disagree.
> ...


And I totally disagree with you which is normal for us. I am going to leave it that. I'll pick and choose my fights and there is no point to our fighting because we think differently and agree on little and I take no joy in arguing for arguments sake. I hope they pick up Dali's option for year 4 this summer.


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

The only things I liked about the game was Baxter's performance, and the way Jay spearheaded the Bulls last run in the second half. Otherwise it wasn't very encouraging. But once they all play together for a while, I'm sure they will be fine. I'm still predicting a lottery pick though. Perhaps we could finally land the #1 and get James.  Boy wouldn't that be a team.

Jay Williams
James
Rose
Chandler
Curry

Loaded with unproven potential. That's just me dreamin' though. Later all.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I do not like Bagaric's game. If you've seen him play last year, you'd know why. He makes a lot of stupid moves, and when he comes in, the tide turns to the other team.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

After watching this game...I still think they need alot more focus on D!!!
On the screens, they tend to get lost and guard their man too far and too late.
I loved the hustle of Mason Jr. diving to the floor and stealing hte ball...reminded me of the Rotweiller! Hope he continues that type of intensity and it rubs off on the others. JC didn't dish as much as I thought he should've. He stayed on the perimeter and shot the ball from the 3 pt. line. Dali is still as clumsy and ineffective as usual. Baxter did well. He reminds me a little of Brand. His body and the way he runs the floor. I like him.
I think JWill did OK. They are resting him alot and maybe it's taking a little bit out of his flow.
I kind of thought they would lose since it was the only game televised. Damn I wish they showed more Bulls games! I would've loved to see what they did right during the 2 games they won!!! I think Tyson & Eddy still need alot of work on D. Tyson hardly got the ball on O, Eddy is looking better offensively!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/game21.gif


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

Hey guys what sup......Well, I saw the game and its over I was enjoying this game even though we lost.

Here is some positive and negatives that I saw


Positives:

-Lonny Baxter impressed me very well he's getting the boards, playing good D, and agressive to score the inside I think this guy will make the team and maybe take Fizer's spot away possible.

-Eddy Curry play very agressive in the offesnive flow play very good in O he improve alot in his offesnive game this guys going to go far!

-I see Jamal Crawford have some good court visions with some nice passes even though he got three assits.

-Jay play well today better then his first game getting his hang on especially he play well in the fourth quarter try to take the game even though we lost.

-Baxter, Curry, and Chandler have good rebounds eight rebounds is pretty damn good.

-Mason play good play aggressive on D he got his mintues only got eight points but play good D not great but good.

-Both JC and JWill are pretty damn quick today.

Negatives:

-We still need to work on our D a whole lot more our D is ok but not good, not great, its like a poor/ok D. Especially the premetters and letting players going into the basket with the easy shots we need to pressure them more and play better D and challenge our opponnents must more agressive.

-Need to be more aggressive to get more rebounds especially with our big men Curry and Chandler.

-Jay take to many shots 6-18 is to many shots need to relax and feed the ball and take in the hole he need to build more confidences but he will do fine like other players will be fine.

-We need to feed Curry in the low post game more to score inside the paint aggressive.

-We need to improve our open shots and our threes especially if our man is open.


NOTE: I think that is it.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Chandler-8 rebs
Curry-8 rebs
Hassell-8 rebs

solid effort there


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

dang pduh! You covered about everything. Now whats the rest of us going to talk about? :grinning: Nice post


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

We can always wait for SUS report too


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I dont think either Jay Williams or Jamal Crawford played particularly well. Jay once again had more TOs than assists and shot very poorly. He also would have fouled out. Rookie mistakes that is to be expected and he made up for it by being aggressive.

Crawfrod was as tentative as ever. He had a few opportunities to take it to the hole and did not.

Defensive was horrid. Not a big deal though, it is summer league.

Oh I liked Curry tonight as well. Chandler didn't really stand out too much to me. I have said it in the past, and I will say it again that I think Curry is the better of the two. One a couple of plays even though Curry had his head turned on defense, he was down the court. I didn't see that as much from Chandler.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Good analysis pduh, thanks. 

BCH "Not a big deal though, it is summer league." rates as an appropriate summary for all the Rocky Mountain Revue action.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> I dont think either Jay Williams or Jamal Crawford played particularly well. Jay once again had more TOs than assists and shot very poorly. He also would have fouled out. Rookie mistakes that is to be expected and he made up for it by being aggressive.
> 
> Crawfrod was as tentative as ever. He had a few opportunities to take it to the hole and did not.
> ...


 Agreed. However i thought tyson played some decent D on Gooden. Maybe thats not right after all. Maybe it was just a case of gooden getting into foul trouble and never getting his game going.


----------



## jbob2 (Jul 16, 2002)

*if you don't have anything good to say, say nothing at all.*

humm... well... it looks like bagaric got a tan.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ScottMay *
> I'm very glad ESPN broadcast this game. Otherwise, I would have worried about Tyson and Eddy all summer.
> 
> I'm not worried at all anymore, and I can completely see how they've struggled a bit in the boxscores. Both are light years ahead of where they were this time last summer.


Exactly. It did strike me is that it may take another year or so more than I had hoped for these guys to just flat-out dominate. But it's coming. 

Curry will never lead the league in rebounds or the team with TC around. But he is a pure scorer in the post. And his D and rebounding will improve a lot as he learns the game.

TC just needs time to get bigger and stronger and work on his game.

JWill will be fine although again it may take some time. He definetly rushed some and forced other shots. It seemed very correctable.

And, Man, the league gets younger and more athletic all the time.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Did anyone else notice that Chandler has a little hot temper? When Gooden got a layup, Chandler pushed him in the back and one time the Grizzlies center Archibald had his hands by Tyson's legs and he ferociously slapped them away. I'm not saying it's a good or bad thing, but did anyone else notice it?


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Did anyone else notice that Chandler has a little hot temper? When Gooden got a layup, Chandler pushed him in the back and one time the Grizzlies center Archibald had his hands by Tyson's legs and he ferociously slapped them away. I'm not saying it's a good or bad thing, but did anyone else notice it?


Tyson tore up Gooden's jersey in the 1st quarter!:laugh: 

He gets feisty at times. I like his attitude!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

logical_art from the RealGM boards here. Great board and hopefully it stays this way. It's good to see some of the old names coming back out of retirement.

Here are some of my observations/premature conclusions from game:

-- Curry really impressed my from an athletic/coordnation standpoint. I do not know if there are any other guys in the league at his size who would finish on that little up an under move. Now if only just a little of Bags nastiness would rub off on him...

-- Baxter: Though I probably should not because it is only summer action, I would feel comfortable trading Fizer for a D minded SF or C, because of Baxter's play. Also I am not really sold on adding another 6'8" PF like P. Jones. Go for a legit center, because I think Baxter is going to put up similar numbers to any backup PF we are looking at. 

-- Mayers should fine every player who takes a 3 without receiving a pass from the post. The ball does not get down there enough!

-- Jay did not finish at all. 

-- If we do not pick up a SF, Hassell has to start. His defense, rebounding, and fearless finishing is exactly what the team needs. 

-- Chandler's hands seem iffy, but his strength looks better.

-- A 4/mostly 5 (because of Baxter) is a bigger need for us than 3. I would go after a small minutes bigger 3 like Ham and then go strong after a veteren defensive/rebounding post presence. Without one, we are going to have alot of people throwing down back door dunks. 

-- Jay Will was the only guy who seemed to create for himself. Now if only he can do so for others.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

logical art! About time you got here, welcome


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

sorry guys, no report this time. I couldn't get my damn camera to work, and I missed out on the opportunity to meet the players before the game, and then I watched the game, which was awful, and then I went home and sulked.

I'm looking forward to this season - but I'm also feeling for our players. They've got some serious growing pains to go through ahead of them. They're going to have to take their fare share of abuse for another year for sure. I had hoped that they could be a .500 team, but no way. JC did not play much this game, and it was clear why - he's a defensive liability in that he can't keep up with guards, and he can't play physical d. Mason looked 10 times better than crawford in this game. Jay looked like someone still trying to figure out the competition, but he also looked a bit suspect with his floor decisions. That type of stuff isn't really excusable in my book. NOt from someone who is from as good a program as Duke. He took 3! shots from the 3pt line in which he skillfully stepped on or over that line. Not that it really matters because he missed them anyway. Still, it'd be nice to have him shotting behind the 3 point line. Hassell's range doesn't seem to stretch to the 3 ball land. That's a disapointment. His hustle is awesome, and he's a great rebounding guard. I think he could play along side Rose well. Curry showed some more detemination in this game, but still he's far from being the moster that I have envisioned. He had a sweet move to the basket ending in a dunk which was absolutely silent. It was like he dropped it through the hoop. Why?

I'm going to try to sleep this one off. And hope that tomorrow's game brings a brighter day.


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

*Grade Letters*

I'm going to give the grades to the players who play todays actually now last night's summer league game.

Eddy Curry-B+

Reasons: He play very well in the offensive end and got eight rebound which is good which I think it should be better though. But he's D not very impressive at all and thats why I give him a high B.

Tyson Chandler-C+

Reasons: He play well match up with Gooden good D and try to get the flow in early game with that first score of the game with his jumper. But he need to learn tot ake more shot and improve his offensive game and like Curry he got eight rebounds which is good need a bit more.

Treton Hassel-A-

Reasons: He play very well on D actually not to bad. But he have the same the amount of turnovers then Jay and not have a good shooting night. I give him a low A because he play tough D but his turnovers and bad shooting hurt his grade.

Jamal Crawford-C

Reasons: He have a bad shooting night, he play bad D but the good thing is he show more of a good court visions even though he got three assits. So I give him just a C.

Jay Williams-C+

Reasons: 6-18 yeah thats bad......He shoot to many like I say before he need to relax. He's D sucks he need to work on his D and pass more if he want to take JC away from the PG spot. But he play very well in the fourth quarter so I give him a high C.

Loony Baxter-A+

Reasons: He play very well, tough defense, got nine boards, and 16 points. He proves that he can make the team and maybe beat Fizer spots I hope he can do the same in the regular season this guy impressed me and play great today so I give him the high A.

Roger Mason Jr-C

Reasons: He maybe got eight points but play well I like his aggressive D. He still need to prove if he's worthy to make the team at least.

Norm Richardson-F-

Reasons: He doesn't prove me one bit at all.

Bargaic-F-

Reasons: If they want to keep this guy as a future back up they need to put him more mintues this is a summer league he need to learn he's young. Even though he do a fragnent foul lol. But I still think he deserve a F-.

Thats about it!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

One more observation: Hassell looks alot bigger. Hopefully, no more getting abused by Lamond Murray. Perhaps with his new-found bulk, we can get away with him and Rose starting... ?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*
I'm going to throw my hat into the ring with Songcycle and say that this was a glorifed scrimmage that you couldn't tell anything from. 

Individually, yes, you can tell some things. But not about the team.

I'll put it this way: If Rose or Best had been out there and never scored a point--just directed and disrupted traffic at times---we would have cruised.

But individually, it's good to Tyke take on a big time scorer (thus far) and shut him down. I also liked his turnaround to start the game. Need more of that. He'll be on his next contract before we see the total of how good he can be.

Eddy's overall athleticism is impressive. He'll score in droves.

If Jay plays the way all the time he did in the fourth when he was pushing for the win---we'll be AOK.

Mason and Hassell---Good Stuff. Hassell needs to be more of the focus of our offense in the upcoming season. I want to see Jamal be all he can be---but lets reward production.

Lonnie Baxter---I've seen this game before. I don't know if his NBA defense was as good as Baxters summer league defense, but Bison Dele comes to mind.

We in good shape for the season. Cartwright just needs to concentrate on execution and meshing the parts togather.*


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RetroDreams *
> 
> 
> I completely disagree.
> ...


I agree with you Retro. How you practice is how you play. A certain guy by the nickname "Air" would kick his grandma's a$$ in a one-on-one game in the driveway. That's why he was a winner.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HAWK23 *
> Chandler-8 rebs
> Curry-8 rebs
> Hassell-8 rebs
> ...


Chandler 28 minutes, Curry 29 minutes, Hassel 30 minutes.

Baster in 19 minutes shot 5-7 FG, grabbed 8 rebounds, and scored 13 points.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Antonio McDyess
Antoine Walker
Jermaine O'Neal
Vin Baker
Derrick Coleman
Anthony Mason
Kenyon Martin
Shareef Abdur-Rahim

These are all Eastern power forwards who Chandler will be facing on a very regular basis, many of whom were All-Stars.

Doing a good job on Drew Gooden is not a huge feat. Brian Cook (future second round pick, probably) and Robert Archibald (this year's second round pick) matched up well against Gooden in the tournament, holding him to 5-14 shooting. Chandler has an enormous height advantage, and Gooden is basically at a college skill level right now. 

If summer leagues don't mean that much, then Chandler doing a decent job on Gooden doesn't mean much either. If they DO mean something, then Chandler probably should have done a lot better against an overrated rookie like Gooden.

I never mentioned KG, Duncan, Webber, Nowiztski, and that slew of Western forwards Chandler will have to guard throughout the regular season.


As for the rest of it, I think Baxter is showing to be the consistent force that he can be. I think Baxter and Randolph will show the NBA and all the fans what summer league play actually means... Zach Randolph didn't get too many minutes last year, but he consistently does well in the summer leagues. If they both come on strong in the NBA, then we'll know that summer league play can be an indication of SOMETHING. If they are total failures, then they can attest to meaninglessness of summer play.

Baxter scored twice as many points as Chandler and pulled down the same number of boards in 19 minutes, while Chandler played 28. The stat line ALWAYS looks like that.

Chandler will be better than Baxter, when he is Baxter's age. He will destroy guys like Baxter two years from now, I think. He is definitely progressing. But today, Baxter can do things that Chandler doesn't feel naturally. 

Mason looking good is an excellent sign too, especially defensively. And Hassell DOES have the 3 range, SUS.. it's just one bad shooting night. It happens. Hassell shot a very respectable 36.4% from behind the arc last season. If he bulked up as much as everyone says he did, and if he's strong, then Ron Artest (the primary talent lost in the Rose deal) has truly been replaced with a gritty, strong defender with a smoother offensive game and bona fide range.

Curry is a beast and will dominate many centers this year, it seems. Good. There's a lot of sucky centers for him to dominate. The triangle offensive, when run, should run through him. If his D can improve, then we're looking at something special.

I'll write another editorial on the Bulls after summer leagues end.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Showtyme *
> Antonio McDyess
> Antoine Walker
> Jermaine O'Neal
> ...


Good showtyme. We are looking forward to it. 

Your take on baxter and Chandler is right on! Two years from now your prophecy more than likely will come true. In our desire for the bulls to win and win now we needed to be reminded of chandlers age and who he will play against the next two years! Baxter will play them also but more than likely it will be bench players he will play also. Baxter is older and knows how to play the PF spot now. It shows in the summer league. As for curry, the east is weaker at the center spot. He had good nights last year! He will continue to do the same this year. Perhaps even more so!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I FELL ASLEEP GUYS!!! LOL*

The last I remembered it was 79-74 Memphis. So, I guess we lost, eh? LOL Ya know, I watched this game up to this point and I gotta say, It was good to see the guys again, however, this Bulls team more resembled a chinese firedrill than a professional basketball team! LOL To put it in the words of the Washington Sentinels in "The Replacements," "I 've seen monkey she-it fights at the zoo that were more organized than this!" It seems like every year, the OTHER team has players that can make all their baskets routinely and our players are all members of the "bricklayers" union!!!LOL classic!

Hey, is this parker guy that played with their squad from another NBA team? I thought he played for the Spurs, or is that another parker??? I too was tired of hearing about the WNBA last night and to make matters worse, that "player" that was interviewed from the WNBA .....I could not determine whether or not it was a male, or female!!! REALLY!!!

Man, and that one female ref was kinda rough lookin' eh guys??? LOL:laugh:


----------

